# Ruff Tough Kennels



## rod farva (Oct 2, 2015)

Do any of you use these crates? If so, how do you like them? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Joe Overby (Oct 2, 2015)

Worth every penny.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 2, 2015)

It's high dollar plastic. Just let them ride in the truck with you.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 5, 2015)

worth the money to get one.  the only plastic kennel i would trust to put my dog in when traveling and not in the dog box. my original plastic kennel has a couple of cracks on the bottom from being strapped down in the bed of a truck.


----------



## yelladog (Oct 6, 2015)

nice kennels from what i have seen. would love to have one, but when im done with school im probably going to get a gunner kennel. i like the lock feature, and their demo videos show them to be insanely tough


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 7, 2015)

yelladog said:


> nice kennels from what i have seen. would love to have one, but when im done with school im probably going to get a gunner kennel. i like the lock feature, and their demo videos show them to be insanely tough



tough is one thing but the summer in the south is a diff thing. yes they may be "insulated" but the door looks very difficult to put a fan on and there is not a huge amount of ventilation on the box. soon as the dog gets back in the kennel after training that box is going to heat up extremely quick.

with a cover for the winter and fan for the summer the ruff tough is a safer option in my opinion for the dog. is the ruff tough the most secure kennel no but anyone that wants to take something will find a way to do it.


----------



## yelladog (Oct 9, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> tough is one thing but the summer in the south is a diff thing. yes they may be "insulated" but the door looks very difficult to put a fan on and there is not a huge amount of ventilation on the box. soon as the dog gets back in the kennel after training that box is going to heat up extremely quick.
> 
> with a cover for the winter and fan for the summer the ruff tough is a safer option in my opinion for the dog. is the ruff tough the most secure kennel no but anyone that wants to take something will find a way to do it.



your right it does seem like the gunners could have some more ventilation holes, but a lot of metal boxes have solid walls when you get into dog trucks and such with minimal ventilation.

a fan could easily be wired to the handle on the top and hang in front of the door.

both brands are real nice kennels!


----------



## strutlife (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a rough tough kennel for my dog. However, I also have a camper shell on my truck. The rough tough should last me many years with a shell covering it. Gonna be adding a fan around spring to it. I would not hesitate to leave the rough tough kennel out in the environment what so ever. Very rugged construction.


----------

